# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  ECT and rTMS

## JAY1

Hey guys,

just wondering if anyone has had any of the treatment listed in the title and whether anyone has had success with it? 

Would love to hear your stories good or bad.

thanks
jay

----------


## OldMike

Hi Jay1  :(hi): 

There is at least one member who's had ECT and I'll wait until they reply.

----------


## Suzi

Hi Jay, we've had a number of members have had ECT or were interested in it as options for their own treatment. Have you had it suggested to you by your Doctor?

----------


## JAY1

hello 

I haven't had it recommended to me other than my own research. I spoke to my doctor earlier  today who is writing a referral for me to have an assessment (I'm assuming by a psychiatrist) and for me to then discuss this with them. Finally, the doctor also agreed that my depression is more severe as it has been ongoing for about 15 years and the 'on again, off again' antidepressant approach probably isn't the solution.....!

----------


## OldMike

Maybe if you stayed on anti-depressants that may be a solution I was on and off anti-depressants for 5 or 6 years (can't remember exactly) then been on them permanently since. I've read on Wikipedia there can be problems with short term memory loss so I personally wouldn't go down that route except as a last resort. You need to discuss it with a doctor or a psychiatrist.

----------


## Paula

I came within days of being given ECT. The reason I wasnt was because a different psychiatrist recommended we try another different anti depressant. I was kept in hospital for a while but ultimately, the new meds worked. What Im trying to say is that ECT is definitely a last resort for most most patients and there are many alternative options before getting to that.

----------

OldMike (21-09-18)

----------


## Suzi

Can I ask how long you have stayed on anti d's when you have felt more stable? Have you thought about just taking them all the time if they help? I'd also urge that this really is a more last treatment offered...

----------


## magie06

ECT treatment is horrible. I've been through 2 sessions of it and it really didn't help me. You are given a sedative and the treatment lasts less than 5 minutes, but it takes a while to come around fully. Each sessions consists of 6 treatments and a hospital stay is needed each time. Short and long term memory have been permanently affected by this treatment. 
I know some people have found it helps severe depression but for me it really didn't work. I would really think seriously about even considering this treatment. Talk to people especially your doctors and see what they have to say. It's really not something to enter into lightly..

----------

OldMike (22-09-18),Paula (24-09-18),Suzi (22-09-18)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you for sharing Magie x

----------


## JAY1

Thank you for your replies

I've been on the meds for at least 2 years now and I suppose I was looking for alternatives as the side effects seem to hinder parts of my life too. 

I guess reading the above comments makes me write off ECT but now i'm wondering about rTMS? I think this is a newer treatment that is done without the need for sedation etc. 

I think i've reached a point where I'm realising that actually I don't cope very well on my own and unless someone is looking after me then ultimately I don't cope nor do I look after myself. I often thought it was just laziness or that I'm a slob but having been staying somewhere and being looked after for the past few months and then house sitting for a few weeks, the change has been clear to me.

Ultimately, I'm unable to build a life as every time i do, my depression will hit and I have to let go of it all to cope which means I have to start again every time!

...

----------


## EJ

Would an appointment with a psychiatrist be helpful ? When I was very unwell I had appointments with my psychiatrist. It was him who put me on a mood stabiliser and an anti depressant. It is this combination of drugs that has kept me stable. I’ve had plenty of different therapies in the past but it was ultimately drug therapy that did the trick for me. Best wishes.

----------


## Jaquaia

It's maybe a case of you haven't found the right medication yet. It's taken me 12 years to find a medication that gives me some sort pf control over my life

----------


## Suzi

Have you been on the same meds for 2 years? Same dosage? 
Have you ever seen anyone from the CMHT? Had any other real support?

----------


## JAY1

I have had a telephone consultation with Lambeth living well network which is ultimately the mental health team. I have asked for a diagnosis and they have said that they wouldn't be able to do that and couldn't point me in the right direction.....I asked for a form of social worker/support worker....basically someone to follow my health with me and help with it all....they didn't offer me anything. Ultimately they have offered me bereavement couselling as my mum died when I was young. They are not wrong that this needs tackling but I'm not convinced that on it's own is going to solve the problem....

The meds have been the same ones for the lat two years and I have been on the max does for 6 months. I have had different anti dpressants in the past.

I think seeing a psychiatrist would really help but they won't offer it to me.....

What is CMHT?

Thank you for all your responses. I'm having one of my better days today....

----------


## Paula

Community Mental Health Team

No organisation will offer more than one talking therapy at a time for 2 reasons - the first being that every session takes a huge toll, physically and mentally, the second being that it wouldnt be easy to tell which one is working. So, if theyre offering bereavement counselling first, that doesnt necessarily mean you wont benefit from further therapy in the future, just that they think this is the most appropriate treatment for you now.

If youve been on the same AD for awhile, has your doctor discussed alternatives with you?

----------


## Suzi

I totally agree with Paula...

----------

